# Modifying Bar Table in Hymer



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone have the instructions to "hinge" a Bar Table in a Hymer, mine is a B584 ?? Photos/Instructions would be ideal. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Probably not much help but at least its a bump....

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/tablemods.html

pete


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Have to be honest !! I live in Ireland and do not get to the UK often,to have the work done there. I have made contact with your suggestion, but they can't help me ,due to commercial reasons, which I accept. I had hoped that I would get details of the mod. from someone that has had it done. A bit of a cheek I know but I can think of no other way.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I had my next door neighbour who is a carpenter do mine, PM me and I will send you some detailed pictures and an explanation of the work done.

Regards
Andy


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Modifying bar table*

Thanks Andy, all copied.


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi yorkie36,

Yeah, the size of that table really is a pain sometimes.
A couple of us have had a go at a DIY mod.
Try a search of "Table Mod" and you'll see some pics and more info.
Best of luck.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Modified Table in Hymer*

Thank you all for your support, I finished the job today, at the grand sum of £2.00 yes 2 pounds, the cost of a bit of piano hinge and 24 screws !!


----------

